# Trying to encourage breeding



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

So I'm trying to encourage my tiels to breed. Last year my female, Whisper, produced an infertile egg and was very good about "incubating" it. A couple weeks ago she started trying to convince my male, Dante to breed her. 

They've been paired up, as far as I know, they're whole lives. They are at least 4 years old, probably closer to 6 or 7. (craigslist find a few years ago, not sure I trust anything their old owner said)

Dante however, does not seem to understand the process. She hunkers down and "sings" to him, clearly offering to him. He'll pace around her a couple of times, lift a foot, poke her with his toe, and then wander off.

I have a nest box for them, they eat a very wide variety of food. They have two cuttle bones, daily access to a bathing dish, daily fresh greens, vegetables, and fruit. They get almost unlimited out-of-cage time to fly around the living room and just be their naughty little selves.

Is there anything I can be doing to encourage Dante to get with the program? Also, neither of the birds like their nest box. They avoid it like the plague. They much prefer a yogurt box that is far too small for the purpose of a nest box, and I'm debating taking ti away from them entirely; they just play with it so much I'd feel guilty about it.

Here are a couple pictures of their set-up. I'd love to hear your ideas! 



















Thanks!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

gorgeous birds and awesome set up! I like the carpeted platform. Ive never bred but the nest box doesnt look very wide maybe thats why they dont use it....but maybe its just me so lets wait til actual breeders help you.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

My male is the exact same! Jesse chirp chirp chirps away and Fawkes just sits there looking at her or bending his head down for a scratch


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

The lady who breeds tiels at our local pet shop said this is the box she uses. The dimensions are:

10.5 inches front to back
6.5 inches wide
9.5 inches tall
2.25 inch hole

I really hope it isn't too small, I'm not sure they'll let me return the box. :\


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That box looks like the ones I get so it should be fine. Have you tried putting millet in the hole where they can see it to encourage them to go in there? Also, the yogurt box might be distracting them. As to Dante getting right, this may sound weird, but he may need to see how its done first. Youtube offers plenty of tiel videos on it so it shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

I'm debating on whether or not to bring my friend's cockatiels here actually. She has a breeding pair, but one of the two of them is infertile. (Honestly I think it's a dietary/housing issue rather than a genetic one...)

But, that male is ALL about the breeding. At least twice a day, every day, in every weather and all year round. o.o' Honestly I admire the little fella's... uh... gumption.

Any thoughts on whether or not that would help..? Maybe Dante just needs a tutor... lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Actually that's a really good idea! That's how mine figured it out, by watching each other. I got to watch Mudflap lose his virginity...he really had no clue what he was doing, just did what he saw the others do and of course fell off the first time but it helps!


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Ha ha! Excellent. I'll talk to my friend then, and see if I can find a mallet large enough to make sure my hubby has no qualms about bringing two MORE birds into the house... LOL

Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated! I've officially taken away their yogurt box. Dante is giving me the stink eye and won't whistle with me. :'( I'm sure he'll get over it. lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O the poor baby...lol. Start with the millet in the box and see if that interests them at all. Also how many hours of sleep are they getting a night?


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Well, we live on a farm, and their cage is never covered and right beside a window. So they get all the daylight nature has to offer here in Washington state. 

We don't ever keep the house lights on much past dark either, because I'm up about the same time the animals are - dawn.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Ohhh and before I forget! 

I took the yogurt box away, and dug out a couple millet sprays. One I stuffed right into the box, the other I hung beside the opening.

About twenty minutes ago, Dante started chewing on the hole! He hasn't gone in yet, but he has his head into it and is happily gnawing away at it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Awesome! That's good, that's what they do when they're preparing the nest for their mate!


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Woo! 

Does that usually come with screeching at me like I'm going to slay them all every time I step into view? He is royally hating me today.  

Whisper seems fine; she's sitting up on top of the nest box, watching dante work. She seems interested in what he's doing.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Dante may be getting defensive about his nest. Tony My #1 male is the same way, while he is trying to get abby to accept the next he chose he will defend it agains all comers, whether they are other tiels or me and my family.


----------



## MommaBird (May 19, 2011)

would it be good to put millet in the box even though the female has already started laying, she's laid one in the box so far that was after she laid one in her waterbowl next to the nest box.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

We have some more progress today. I took the millet spray off the outside of the box, but left the one inside. Dante is chewing at the hole like crazy, though he's decided strawberries are his mortal enemy and flings them with reckless abandon away from the nesting box. Oi, my bird is "special".

Whisper is sitting on top of the box, just watching him in what appears to be disinterest. she watches until he or I notice, and then the closes her eyes and pretends to sleep. She's trying very hard not to be impressed...

Dante still won't go IN the box though... the closest he gets is putting his head in at the same time as one foot. I got video earlier, just haven't uploaded it yet. Super cute, he's such a dweeb.

MommaBird: To get your question answered faster, you'll probably want to make your own thread. But I'd say if she is reluctant to eat outside of the box, in favor of laying, then yes, put a millet spray in the box with her. Otherwise don't stress her out by rearranging things.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> would it be good to put millet in the box even though the female has already started laying, she's laid one in the box so far that was after she laid one in her waterbowl next to the nest box.


I always put millet in the box when the hen is sitting...this way she has something to chew on while inside. Usually encourages the male to join her too.

TielTide, mine don't normally go inside the box until the opening is totally perfect, then they'll go inside and fix that up to. Such little homemakers!


----------

